
Tesla's Autopilot isn't as safe as the company claims - gnicholas
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/07/14/why-tesla-s-cars-and-autopilot-aren-t-as-safe-as-elon-musk-claims.html
======
cubaia
With bogus claims of safety and repeatedly blaming drivers for accidents,
Tesla would be wise to fire whoever is doing their PR.

------
gnicholas
Related discussion on Tesla's statistics here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12086139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12086139)

